#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Send New

## edneal2

Sub SendNew(Item As Outlook.MailItem)

Dim objMsg As MailItem
Set objMsg = Application.CreateItem(olMailItem)

objMsg.Body = Item.Body
objMsg.Subject = "FW: " & Item.Subject
objMsg.Recipients.Add "alias@domain.com"

objMsg.Send

End Sub

----------


## FDibbins

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. *Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution.*

Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title.

*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

_Your post does not comply with Rule 3 of our Forum_ RULES. *Use code tags around code.* 

Posting code between  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  tags makes your code much easier to read and copy for testing, it also maintains VBA formatting.

Highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window. More information about these and other tags can be found here

----------


## FDibbins

3 strikes...you're out lol....

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

http://www.excelforum.com/outlook-fo...ent-email.html

*Thread Closed.*

----------

